
Show HN: *.temp.website – Host temporary static sites with a single click - eerikkivistik
https://temp.website/
======
lecarore
So, it's like bitbaloon but with a self destruct timer? I use bitbaloon when
needing to host a few static HTML files for demo purpose. Also, please add a
message for disabled js users (noscript with site text in it)

~~~
eerikkivistik
Your description is apt. Bitballoon seems limited by the fact that it requires
an index.html page. I want to provide a way to temporarily host a wider range
of content in further iterations. Think autoindexing, download as zip, display
as gallery etc. As for noscript, good point, I completely forgot about that.

------
eerikkivistik
Hi, developer here. This is a small passion project to solve a simple problem
- sometimes you just need to temporarily demo/serve something over http and be
done with it. The idea is simple, you drag and drop your files (for Chrome and
Firefox directories work too) and get a link in return, that expires in 24
hours. That's it. As always, feedback from the community is greatly
appreciated and will be put to good use.

------
dharness
I can't personally imagine using it while gh-pages is free - but I love how
simple it is, good work.

~~~
eerikkivistik
Thank you! For me the use case is to show some work in progress
demos/prototypes without messing around with git. Obviously this is meant for
simple use cases, there are far better tools for static site hosting for more
complex issues.

~~~
dharness
Yeah I don't know though, git is usually the first thing I do for a demo or
prototype so I'm not sure I see it.

------
antares88
Interesting! Do you think you will also add the option to password-protect the
link?

~~~
eerikkivistik
Actually that was one of the next things on my mind, adding something simple
like Basic Auth to it.

~~~
antares88
Nice to hear!

------
DyslexicAtheist
how about pastebin, ghostbin or even HN comments as websites? maybe run them
through archive.org or even some other site with RSS as an overlay ...

~~~
eerikkivistik
Could you elaborate?

